# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Помогите обновить wine

## AirTM

на компах стоит ASPLinux 12 Carbon  и wine 0.9.46

обновлять нужно с помощью *.rpm И и как правильно все сделать?

у меня выдает следующее 

[root@manager2 manager2]# rpm -i wine-0.9.58-1.0.120asp.src.rpm 
предупреждение: wine-0.9.58-1.0.120asp.src.rpm: Заголовок V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 9b3c94f4 
предупреждение: пользователь build не существует - используется root 
предупреждение: группа build не существует - используется root

----------

